# Background on the characters, ships, etc. in Push them back



## arturslv (May 12, 2010)

Trade Order - The history of the Trade Order began more than 1,000 years ago by economically driven settlers. Established on strict principals of economics and codes of behavior, the Trader Worlds quickly began to expand – making the Trade Order an industrial and commercial juggernaut. However, outside of the Traders‘ core principals, each member world maintained its own interests, form of government, economic systems and culture. 

It was during this early period of the Trade Order that something unique took place which would later reshape the galaxy. During a routine exploratory expedition to recruit new trading partners, emissaries from the Order landed on a dry, desert world orbiting a red giant. Here they discovered a colony of people practicing the most heinous forms of scientific and social deviancy, breaking the covenants of the Trade Order. When the emissaries returned, their news sent shockwaves throughout the Trader Worlds and the response was swift – exile. 

For the first time in their history the Trade Order forced their will upon a sovereign world, banding together and forcibly removing their twisted cousins from Trader space forever…and forgotten. 

Over the next thousand years the Trade Order went on in relative peace and prosperity – a golden age for mankind. War became a thing read about only in history books and seen in holo-vids. The occasional rare dispute was settled in Trader-sanctioned courts and merchant fleets filled the phase lanes with goods. 

The Trade Order‘s golden age came to an abrupt end a decade ago with the arrival of the Vasari Empire. With no defenses, the Vasari swept the Order‘s ships aside with ease, and within only a few short months defeat seemed like a real possibility. In a last ditch effort to turn the tide, the Trade Order reorganised themselves in Trader Emergency Coalition to combat the alien threat. The TEC quickly learned to marshal the vast industrial resources of the Trader Worlds towards military production and used their new war engine to keep the Vasari at bay.

Lord General Denaros Wersian - the current leader of TEC, currently 142 years old, thanks to Asli bionics. Has already led Trade Order through several crisis, such as the Glass Ore Crisis, which caused catastrophical crashes of machinery throughout the Core Worlds. Has also endured several rebellions and coups. With him at the head of TEC, the Traders managed to push the Vasari intruders back. Has accepted the alien Asli within TEC, who also were attacked by Vasari. 3rd Orbital Drop Exos were instrumental in winning several crucial battles on the Asli homeworld.

Waleriona Tesila - second in command of TEC, she also is the leader of Tondam Corporation. Since she is only 24, many older politicians protested, stating that she will fail, seeing her only as a child. She also had to endure coups and rebellions, but maintained a iron grip on her leadership. She was finally accepted as Tondam Corporation's leader after single-handedly taking down a Pirate warship. Was the first to join TEC, is an efficient fighter with a various array of light and heavy weaponry, leads a group called "Crimson Teeth". This band of space pilots has been irreplaceable and often sport salvaged Vasari weapons and use them with deadly efficiency.

Asli - an alien race, they hadn't been able to travel the space due to the Vasari assault of their only planet. Although highly techologically advanced, they are a peaceful race, and as such will fight only when needed. Not having much in the way of weapons, they were deadly in ambushes, even though they shot to incapacitate, not kill. Vasari deaths were minimal, while injured toll just rose. Despite this, Vasari just pushed on. The Asli might have been defeated, had it not been for Denaros's quick intervention. He ordered the 3rd Orbital Drop Exoskeleton Troops to aid the embattled Asli, saving the capital of the planet. Their council joined TEC after being invited by Denaros. After gaining data and technology on phase travel, shield technology and other assorted knowledge, the devoted and enthusiastic Asli rapidly built a spacefaring war fleet of their own, helped by their friends of TEC. Currently have colonised several planets.

Naela Was'Sholas - A native of Grinlen settlement, she joined the Asli militia after Vasari attacked their homeworld. Was at the frontline when Vasari tried to break the Asli line en masse. Although she managed to incapacitate many Vasari Shocktroopers with her powerful, long range Lance Rifle, the line was broken by plasma mortar fire. As she was about to meet her end at the hands of a halberder, an Exo landed on top of her foe. Talk about dynamic entry... She provided the heavy assault trooper with long range cover, while she met other Vasaris up close, her shielding and armour taking the brunt of the fire. Along with the rest of the Asli militia and 3rd Orbitals, supported by 71st Tank Squadron and several Trader infantry regiments, they retook the planet in mere weeks. Now Was'Sholas is the representative of Asli as whole in the TEC. Curently aged 381.

3rd Orbital Drop Exoskeleton Troops - One of the five elite units of soldiers, they are all considered to be off the rocker. They are outfitted with a heavy exoskeleton armour and shielding. The weapon of choice is NX-61 gauss assault rifle, although some would choose sniper duty, tankbusting, or get up close and personal using low-altitude jetpacks and experimental power swords and shields. The reason there are only 150 troopers among the whole five units is the method of arrival on the battlefield - orbital insertion. The Exos would drop for kilometres with only their shields and armour to protect them. But despite this, Exos making planetfall is a welcome sight.

Lieia Grisova - a native of Linv, she is the _de facto_ leader of 3rd Exoskeleton Troops. Currently aged 34, has settled down on Nihil. Due to an unfortunate collision, she landed far away from her designated drop zone. This later proved useful, as her 'intervention' save Sholas' life. Despite the fact neither understood each other, they managed to kill many of the Vasari shocktroopers. With assistance from the rest of 3rd and additional support provided by the 1st Fleet, they retook the planet.

NX-61 gauss assault rifle - these devastating anti-infantry/light vehicle weapons were only handed out to the Exos. These rifles don't work like a conventional gauss weapon. Instead of a magnetic field propelling the bullet, a small magnetic explosive is placed in place of the gunpowder. When firing the rifle, a small hammer hits the butt of the bullet casing, delivering a small neutron charge. The magnetic explosive reacts, pushing the positively charged bullet out of the barrel. The bullet casing is discarded, and a spring-operated magazine loads a new bullet into the firing chamber. This weapon provides a devastating 1200 bullets per minute. This weapon can only be used by Exos, since the power to the rifle is supplied by the armour's fusion reactor. The ammunition is armour-piercing fletchette rounds, enabling the user to take on soldiers and lightly-armoured vehicles easily.

Ships - cruisers, frigates, carriers and other vessels of TEC.

Cobalt light frigate - the basic grunt of TDN fleets, these small frigates are armed with two pulse lasers. While they are no threat alone, in groups they become deadly effective. Bescause they are manned by the youngest of TEC's roster, they will often rush in the battles first. So fleet commanders often keep them on a tight leash.
Javelis LRM frigate - a lightly armoured frigate, boasts twin rocket pods. Excels at long range support, but fragile close up due to lack of pulse lasers. Is scheduled for upgrades.
Krosov siege frigate - heavily armoured siege frigate, used in orbital bombardment operations. Weapon arsenal consists of a single heavy pulse laser and twin ICBM launchers. Because of the limited space aboard a Krosov, it must resupply often, a nuisance at most times.
Garda Flak frigate - a small frigate best suited with swatting fighters and bombers out of the sky. Against bigger targets, these small ships stand little chance. A basic armament consists of four quad-barrelled autocannons, controlled by computer targeting systems.
Arcova scout frigate - these small frigates are the speediest ships of TDN, surpassed only by strike craft. Often used to deploy sensor probes and sabotage enemy buildings. Do not perform well in direct combat.
Protev colony frigate - used to colonize new planets, and to send crew to asteroid miners. No use in combat.

Percheron carrier - can support up to two squadrons of strike craft, a resilient spaceship, no weapons to defend itself. Is good at supporting Javelis frigates.
Cielo command cruiser - while these ships are usually at the middle of the fleets, they offer precious information to other ships. High-performance computers calculate the bearing and speed of enemies, helping allies to deal more damage to their enemies.
Hoshiko robotics cruiser - these round ships are irreplaceable when it comes to repairs and sabotage. Swarms of repair drones can quickly patch up vital parts of friendly ships, while sabotage drones will quickly cripple enemy ship weapons and engines, allowing them to be hunted down. The resilience of its hull and shields allows it to get to stranded allies relatively unscathed.
Kodiak heavy cruiser - the heaviest warship outside capital ships, the three heavy autocannons it boasts will rip most frigates apart easily. Despite its Vasari counterpart was more destructive, a Kodiak would often win in a war of attrition. A Kodiak itself is a formidable presence itself, since most of the crews are among the best of the best.

Kol class battleship - This warship was the first dedicated warship design in 700 years, unlike other TEC hasty merchant ship conversions. Heavy arrays of pulse laser and autocannon batteries are supported by four axial beam cannons, which are repeatedly been reported as able of cutting enemy ships in half with ease. These massive warships are commanded only by the best of TEC, only the most battle hardened veterans are allowed to captain these warships.
Sova class carrier - strike craft had always been the staple of planetary defence against pirates, and the Sova carrier fits the role perfectly. This huge freighter was retrofitted with pulse lasers and with an ICBM launcher, like the rest of the capital ships. Several elevatable hangar bays replaced the cavernous cargo holds and are always kept ready, to unleash the plethora of bombers and fighters it holds.
Akkan class battleship - most of the merchant vessels were scrapped, and Akkan class was one of them. A grand luxury starship, it was retrofitted with several pulse laser batteries and autocannons and a modest hangar bay. These ships are mostly used to colonise new planets and provide tactical information for their allies.
Dunov class cruiser -despite it's freighter heritage, Dunov was a welcome addition to the TEC fleets. Its cargo holds were replaced with decks of complex technology, one of them being able to produce a flux field, which greatly reduced the antimatter drainage of friendly ships, other being able to drain enemy warship shields and transmit the energy to friendly ships. These technologies have saved many a Trader vessel from certain destruction.
Marza class dreadnought - these hulking warships had modest startings as recovery workhorses and to destroy small planetoids. Now they are known as the pinnacle of TEC's retrofitting. Its cavernous repair bays were replaced by massive missile pods, most of the right side is occupied by the feared siege cannons, it is able to rain hell down on the enemy.


----------

